# Bridge stuff



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any resources to recommend for the bridge stuff? What I've looked at all seems to be based on the 2nd ed of the AASHTO, but the exam covers the 3rd ed. Having never done bridge design, all I've seen is the 3rd ed. Do the two editions vary enough to the point where a book written on the 2nd ed would not be helpful?

Thanks!


----------



## knelli (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, the two versions are drastically different.....

I have "Design of HIghway Bridges, and LRFD Approach" by Barker and Puckett, which I used to study for the exam. It is useful, but not a catch all/save all type book. There were not many references available....

I'll be selling it if I pass!!! Which I should find out within days.....

Good luck studying!


----------



## Freon (Jun 19, 2008)

If you have six cards of one suit, but no face cards; bid "four" of that suit.... Oh mean mean bridges you drive over not the card game. No more "four mint julip" lunches with the boss for me.

Freon


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 20, 2008)

Freon said:


> If you have six cards of one suit, but no face cards; bid "four" of that suit.... Oh mean mean bridges you drive over not the card game. No more "four mint julip" lunches with the boss for me.
> Freon



Hilarious. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 20, 2008)

knelli said:


> Yes, the two versions are drastically different.....
> I have "Design of HIghway Bridges, and LRFD Approach" by Barker and Puckett, which I used to study for the exam. It is useful, but not a catch all/save all type book. There were not many references available....
> 
> I'll be selling it if I pass!!! Which I should find out within days.....
> ...


Is that based on the 3rd ed? I was looking at that one on Amazon. I have no clue what I'm doing in bridges for the most part, so I just though I might get something to help me answer a few more than last time.


----------



## knelli (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, it is based on the 3rd edition

I did pass  , however a co-worker has expressed interest in taking the exam. I'll let you know if he is not interested in teh book


----------



## jstehling (Jul 15, 2008)

if I have AASHTO 3rd edition is there any point to buying a book with bridge design problems such as the one you reference? or Bridge Design for the Civil and Structural PE Exams 2nd edition?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 16, 2008)

jstehling said:


> if I have AASHTO 3rd edition is there any point to buying a book with bridge design problems such as the one you reference? or Bridge Design for the Civil and Structural PE Exams 2nd edition?


The code is so huge and intimidating to me that I'm trying this book out...I ordered it the other day. I don't know if it will help much, but I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## knelli (Jul 17, 2008)

The code is pretty cryptic, unless you're good at figuring out what they expect. The book had some examples which I thought were helpful. Good luck!


----------



## hinkles (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out these AASHTO-LRFD superstructure design examples for typical steel and prestressed concrete highway bridges. The examples reference the 2nd Edition instead of the 3rd, but it's much closer than anything referencing AASHTO-Standard (LFD) Specifications.

http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/bridge/lrfd/examples.htm

The Bridge PE Exam book by Kim has definitely not been updated for the 3rd Ed. AASHTO-LRFD Specs. It is still based on the AASHTO-Standard Specifications (17th Edition), which are totally different. Be careful.


----------

